# 1st Annual North Carolina Brunswick Stew Cook Off



## Captain Morgan (Jan 24, 2009)

Jan 31 in Shallotte .

I'm in with about 25 others.

Kind of bizarre because they want us to cook at home
and just reheat and serve the public.  Must cook 5 gallons,
blind judging, people's choice, overall champ, plus 3 categories..
restaurant, media, individuals.

My first stew contest, their first contest (chamber of commerce)...
should be fun.  Hoping for good weather.  Just gonna cook good
stew and hope for the best.

Anybody in the area come on down and join us.


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 24, 2009)

Well may I offer a hail good fortunes to you on this endeavor. Just remember even though they might not be treating the cooks right moneywise...that money they screwing yall out of is prob going to a worthy cuz...such as the local homo half way house and combo al Queda rehab center etc. We will be needing the perspective recipe to be posted plainly in advance..so everybody can help ya tweak it etc. Now if  you want to just send it by private email..that prob be a good plan. Loose lips sinks ships ya know Least that whut Grandpap McArthur always go around blubbering about anyway...or so I heard.

bigwheel


----------



## Griff (Jan 24, 2009)

Good luck Cap'n. Make us all proud.


----------



## Unity (Jan 24, 2009)

Link

--John


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Man.... that's alot of pot!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 24, 2009)

Dem's is some stew eatin' mutha's there.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jan 25, 2009)

Kind of like the bogus chili cook off we did a few years back. Cook it at home and let a bunch of old farts judge (that don't have a clue) we didn't have to make 5 gallons though. Got to taste the winner, and it tasted like BigWheel chili fresh out the can!      

Pigs


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 25, 2009)

Good luck Cappy.  If your using Chiles recipie you'll do fine.  Dont forget the camera.


----------



## dmtky (Jan 25, 2009)

Good luck Capt, wish you the best.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 25, 2009)

Good luck Captain!

BTW, how do they keep fights from breaking out with all those pot stirrers in attendance?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2009)

we all carry big sticks to stir the stew with


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 25, 2009)

All I need to go with that is some unsweet cornbread. 

bigwheel


----------



## Smokin' Brothers BBQ (Jan 25, 2009)

Any Idea of how big those pots are?? I'm thinking of getting a 20 gal.
Any Idea of where to get a pot like that??? I have only seen the Jambalaya Pots that are available from Louisiana on the web. 
I would need to use a propane burner under it, most places where I cook.
I sure would like some advice before I get one.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Unity (Jan 25, 2009)

There's some out there, including new ($$$) ones and old but not collectible ones, like this one. I found these googling _iron kettle pot_. If you're patient, maybe you could find one at a farm estate sale.

Just guessing, the kettles shown in my earlier post could run somewhere in the 20-25 gal. range, could be more.

--John


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 26, 2009)

Smokin' Brothers BBQ said:
			
		

> Any Idea of how big those pots are?? I'm thinking of getting a 20 gal.
> Any Idea of where to get a pot like that??? I have only seen the Jambalaya Pots that are available from Louisiana on the web.
> I would need to use a propane burner under it, most places where I cook.
> I sure would like some advice before I get one.
> ...




Go to the catering section, page 3, and read the thread
"Someone Stop Me from buying this".

Excellent info.
For pics, a few threads up, read "Cappy's Big Ad-Vend_ture"


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Jan 31 in Shallotte .



Thanks for the advanced notice.  :roll:


----------



## swampsauce (Feb 1, 2009)

How did you do Cappy?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, come on Cappy.  Dont leave us hanging.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 2, 2009)

swampsauce said:
			
		

> How did you do Cappy?



According to Cappy's Facebook page, and I quote: "Jim is gonna skip the Brunswick stew contest. temps in the 20's tomorrow morning."  

 :?


----------



## Unity (Feb 2, 2009)

I've heard that about those Myrtle Beach people.  :roll: 

--John


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2009)

whoops, yep, I just didn't want to out into that cold.  Plus, I didn't
know any of the other guys, and the main reason I love bbq comps
is hanging out with guys I know.

plus, it wasn't in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2009)

Posted on Mon, Feb. 02, 2009
Scrumptious stews warm Brunswick bellies
By Jo Ann Mathews
For The Sun News
The half-dozen people in Bob Williford's booth at the first Brunswick Stew Cook-off on Saturday cheered every time someone dropped a People's Choice ticket in their voting jar.

"When we're not pouring concrete or erecting steel, we like to make stew," said Williford, senior project manager for Brasfield & Gorrie General Contractors.

Williford explained that the crew had stew competitions to determine which recipe was the best. Frank Haren, assistant project manager, won and cooked the five gallons that would eventually win the People's Choice award.

About 1,000 people attended the newest addition to Brunswick County events, which the Brunswick County Chamber of Commerce hosted along with the Rourk Woods development in Shallotte, N.C.

"We're going to make this happen year after year," said Cathy Altman, the chamber's president and chief executive. "I think this really hit the spot. People were ready for something in January."

A warm, fuzzy feeling rippled through the crowd as people congregated, tasted, nodded or frowned after tasting one of the stews. Of the 21 contestants in the cook-off, five were media, six were restaurants and 10 were individual entrants.

"Oh, this is spicy and a little sweet," said Kathy Woods of Calabash, N.C., about the stew at the ATMC booth. "I like it."

"It has a little nip to it," added her husband, John Woods.

Douglas Terhune of Shallotte, N.C., displayed signs saying "Put some South in your mouth," He said he put molasses, white wine vinegar and Tabasco sauce in his stew.

Judges chose Williford and his associates for the Best Individual award and presented them with a $100 check and a plaque. The group also received the People's Choice award and received a brown ceramic pot and a $300 check.

Darin Dangora of Calabash, N.C., preferred the stew Barbara and Cameron Bush cooked at the booth for National Public Radio station WHQR-91.3 in Wilmington, N.C.

"It has the most authentic taste," he said. "It's balanced. It's not too salty, not too sweet. It has a rich taste."

Judges deemed the radio station best in the Media category and also presented the Camerons with the Best Overall award for its stew.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 2, 2009)

Well sounds like yall had a blast there Cappy. Congrats to all them who won..placed..showed or showed up. 

bigwheel


----------



## Unity (Feb 2, 2009)

Cappy, you could have kicked their butts -- PLUS -- it was Frozen Few Weekend, and if you had done Brunswick Stew the old-fashioned way in your iron pot, you would have qualified for Arctic Survivor. The judges would have been wowed.   

--John


----------



## Finney (Feb 2, 2009)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.............  You suck.   :roll: 
Jeez you're a weenie.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 2, 2009)

Ahhh it has just now dawned on me that my hero Cappy apparently pussed out on even going to the contest.   

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2009)

as a judge for the Frozen Few, I prefer to stay warm.


----------

